# Natasha The Snitch : Black Twitter Savages Dc Metro Tattletale



## Zuleika (May 11, 2019)

Early Friday morning, a brave citizen named Natasha Tynes boarded the Washington, D.C., Metro with her pockets and soul apparently overflowing with an abundance of  that she intended on disbursing throughout the day. Upon boarding, our brave Natasha spotted a black woman dressed in a Washington Metropolitan Area Transit Authority uniform, sitting alone, eating, which is obviously against the rules.

Now, you or I might have seen this scofflaw and presumed something stupid, like: “Well, maybe this black lady dressed in her work clothes is hungry.” But Natasha is better than us. Plus, we must remember that she bore the burden of being heavy-laden with supplemental  that she wanted to—no, had to—donate to the masses. So at that moment—in a situation when no one would have done so— Natasha decided to give a 

Natasha warned the black woman who was blatantly committing the terrorist act of chewing and swallowing, that her actions were “unacceptable. But when the woman rightfully told Natasha to kick rocks and mind her own business, Natasha pulled out her phone, took a picture of the woman, and ran to Twitter:






Now, you or I might not understand the impetus for Natasha’s actions. That’s because you likely aren’t gifted with a mutated snitching gene like Natasha. She’s kinda like an X-Man. But instead of the ability to control the weather, shoot eye-lasers or retract adamantium claws without a manicure, Natasha’s tattletale has evolved to the point where she can summon anyone’s superior at any time. Her X-Man Name is SpeakToYourManageria X.

When the MTA replied, Natasha wouldn’t let the  go. She executed the full snitch, not some non-superhero regular people complaint. This is because Natasha is an Informer, which is like a Caucasian Transformer.






Luckily a keen-eyed member of the Black Twitter Avengers spotted Natasha’s dustup and called her out:







Soon, black women on Twitter came to thank Natasha for her snitching powers. And when they found out that Natasha is an author who trumpets her minority status (I know, because her name is Natasha, I assumed she was black, too), of course, they got petty:











Let this be a lesson to you all.

If, by chance, you are ever tempted to call the authorities on a black person for doing something that absolutely affects no one, such as eating or inhaling oxygen, ask yourself these three questions:


Why?
No, seriously. Why?
What the , man? Why?
And if you still don’t have a reasonable answer, find some business of your own, mind it, tuck your auxiliary  back in your pocket and save it for a more appropriate time, when you are supposed to give a .

Of course, I searched Natasha’s timeline and she doesn’t have much to say about police brutality, racism or inequality. But a black woman eating?

Oh, she’ll runtelldat.


https://www.theroot.com/natasha-the-snitch-black-twitter-savages-dc-metro-tatt-1834682147


----------



## Ivonnovi (May 11, 2019)

Slowwwww clap for Black Twitters "Clap Back"


----------



## Zuleika (May 11, 2019)

Well Damn. She lost her book deal:


----------



## moneychaser (May 11, 2019)

She didn’t like that this black woman didn’t bow down to her but instead  told her to mind her damn business.

I don’t understand people that try to get folks fired over bs.  That is so cold hearted! People have families to feed.


----------



## Coilystep (May 12, 2019)

Her good reads reviews are in the toilet   this was one of my favorites. There are thousands of reviews and she is currently at 1.44 stars out of 5. There are several gems in the reviews.


----------



## intellectualuva (May 12, 2019)

Eat glass.....Darn!!!

She should've minded her business though. I swear it seems like some white/white adjacent folks have some flashbacks to an old slave catcher ancestor or as my friend says they take that dominion over the earth thing in the bible real literal. They can't help but feel some sort of way when black people dont recognize their "authority. " Interestingly the women seem to react more extreme escalating the situation so someone will "wrangle that black person" into submission it seem.


----------



## LivingInPeace (May 12, 2019)

Zuleika said:


> Well Damn. She lost her book deal:


If you could have seen my face when I read this! Chile...They cut her.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (May 12, 2019)

LivingInPeace said:


> If you could have seen my face when I read this! Chile...They cut her.


Yep. Seems harsh at first glance but then I remember that this is actually what she tried to do to this woman. She was playing with someone else's livelihood for no good reason. Now she's getting it right back. Honestly its not even the same because she's getting it back for a good reason. 



intellectualuva said:


> She should've minded her business though. *I swear it seems like some white/white adjacent folks have some flashbacks to an old slave catcher ancestor* or as my friend says they take that dominion over the earth thing in the bible real literal. They can't help but feel some sort of way when black people dont recognize their "authority. " Interestingly the women seem to react more extreme escalating the situation so someone will "wrangle that black person" into submission it seem.



She's coming across like an overseer.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (May 12, 2019)

I wonder what her conversations sound like when she tells people she lost her book deal. How exactly is she making herself out to be the victim because you know she's not taking responsibility for any of this. 

I suspect they'll get smarter and start using fake twitter accounts when they have something to lose but hopefully I'm wrong. She thought she was in the right and didn't expect any consequences so she wouldn't have done anything different.


----------



## LdyKamz (May 12, 2019)

I'm truly at a loss. What about this lady in uniform sitting down eating warranted what she did? I can bet it was probably because she didn't have a seat and felt like this worker shouldn't have been sitting down comfortably eating (which she probably was rushing scarfing down her food because it would be her only time to eat between shifts. Been there!) while she had to stand.

I'm so glad she lost her book deal. I feel like what happened to her is exactly the same as what she did to this transit worker. Wanna report someone to their boss, welp we can do that too.


----------



## Kiowa (May 12, 2019)

Not siding with the author, but the DC Metro  has a history of   arresting folks  for eating on the  metro.But Natasha The Snitch should have minded her business....next hope The World Bank where she is employed review their association with her..this is nothing but that (not so)  subtle racism...


----------



## frizzy (May 12, 2019)

Natasha was hangry and jealous because she only had a dry lettuce sandwich to look forward to for lunch.


----------



## Laela (May 12, 2019)

Coldblooded... 



LivingInPeace said:


> If you could have seen my face when I read this! Chile...They cut her.


----------



## LdyKamz (May 12, 2019)

Kiowa said:


> Not siding with the author, but the DC Metro  has a history of   arresting folks  for eating on the  metro.But Natasha The Snitch should have minded her business....next hope The World Bank where she is employed review their association with her..this is nothing but that (not so)  subtle racism...


It's just so disturbing how white people cannot handle seeing someone - especially a black person - do something they've been told they cannot. You'll live not being able to eat on the metro the same way we live watching white people skate through life doing things we can't. Like I really want to know the name of the missing piece that makes them erupt in rage over something so stupid.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (May 12, 2019)

LdyKamz said:


> *It's just so disturbing how white people cannot handle seeing someone - especially a black person - do something they've been told they cannot. *You'll live not being able to eat on the metro the same way we live watching white people skate through life doing things we can't. Like I really want to know the name of the missing piece that makes them erupt in rage over something so stupid.


If only it were limited to things they can’t do or aren’t supposed to do. It’s literally everything. 
#livingwhileblack
#airbnbwhileblack
#drivingwhileblack


----------



## momi (May 13, 2019)

#worryaboutyourself


----------



## BackToMyRoots (May 15, 2019)

I would never report anyone for eating on the train. Let the powers that be find out on their own. 

It’s not that hard to mind your business. Getting someone possibly fired something so minor is evil. Not to mention you have no idea of the chain reaction you are setting off. 

Mind. Your. Business.


----------



## MomofThreeBoys (May 15, 2019)

Damn! Thank God for Twitter. It had become a powerful medium for the black community.


----------



## sunnieb (May 15, 2019)

It's funny that my first thought if I'd seen this woman eating would be that she's working a double shift and trying to eat quickly because she won't be able to for the next 8-10 hours (I've been there my dang self).  I would've shrugged and went on bout my business.

Some white people will always view us in a negative light.  I'm glad that light is shining right back in Natasha's face. 

#worryaboutyourself


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jun 9, 2019)

Now she’s trying to sue the distributor.  

https://www.nydailynews.com/news/na...0190609-ygoy56vxyremldqarbr7bmq624-story.html


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Jun 9, 2019)

She would sue black twitter if she could. Glad she's going after an entity that has the resources to fight her in court.


----------



## LdyKamz (Jun 9, 2019)

Well she can forget about her defamation and conspiracy to defame claims. I assume she threw them in for good measure but the distributor is in no way responsible for her "ruined reputation". Her tweet is. It's possible in fact that if the distributor hadn't pulled out they would have suffered the same online humiliation and backlash as she did. And if their in house counsel is petty they'll counter sue her for the same claiming her tweet could have caused potential risk to their business and any association with her at this point does the same.

As far as everything else. I'd have to see the contract but I'd be surprised if a company like this didn't have a loophole somewhere allowing them to back out if a deal becomes problematic.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Jun 9, 2019)

MomofThreeBoys said:


> Damn! Thank God for Twitter. It had become a powerful medium for the black community.


I'm leery of SM due to what happened in the last election but there's no denying it's been a great equalizer in terms of amplifying our voices and shaming people like this woman.


----------



## natural2008 (Jun 10, 2019)

The nosy lady didn't know if the employee had a health condition where she needed to eat.  Better for folks to mind their own business.


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Jun 10, 2019)

And DC Metro doesn't want any part of this mess...  they've already stated they are not taking an disciplinary action!


----------



## Laela (Jun 10, 2019)

DC Metro don't play... lol ... that crazy woman wants someone to pay for her lapse in judgment? How does that work...  


HappilyLiberal said:


> And DC Metro doesn't want any part of this mess...  they've already stated they are not taking an disciplinary action!


----------



## blessedandfavoured (Jun 12, 2019)

Wow at this thread. 
I'm probably alone on this one but I can't help thinking the responses would be different if a black woman reported a white employee for breaking the rules by eating on the train . 
It would have been 'white people think they can do whatever they want, always breaking the rules!'  LOL.  This woman's mistake was not DMing DC Metro...

I'll see myself out .


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Jun 12, 2019)

blessedandfavoured said:


> Wow at this thread.
> I'm probably alone on this one but I can't help thinking the responses would be different if a black woman reported a white employee for breaking the rules by eating on the train .
> It would have been 'white people think they can do whatever they want, always breaking the rules!'  LOL.  This woman's mistake was not DMing DC Metro...
> 
> I'll see myself out .



Actually, we wouldn't be having this conversation because a black woman would have minded her business!


----------



## MilkChocolateOne (Jun 12, 2019)

blessedandfavoured said:


> Wow at this thread.
> I'm probably alone on this one but I can't help thinking the responses would be different if a black woman reported a white employee for breaking the rules by eating on the train .
> It would have been 'white people think they can do whatever they want, always breaking the rules!'  LOL.  This woman's mistake was not DMing DC Metro...
> 
> I'll see myself out .


----------



## Southernbella. (Jun 12, 2019)

HappilyLiberal said:


> Actually, we wouldn't be having this conversation because a black woman would have minded her business!



For emphasis.


----------



## UmSumayyah (Jun 13, 2019)

sunnieb said:


> It's funny that my first thought if I'd seen this woman eating would be that she's working a double shift and trying to eat quickly because she won't be able to for the next 8-10 hours (I've been there my dang self).  I would've shrugged and went on bout my business.
> 
> Some white people will always view us in a negative light.  I'm glad that light is shining right back in Natasha's face.
> 
> #worryaboutyourself


She isn't white.  I believe she said she is an immigrant woman of color and her actions weren't racially motivated.


----------



## Everything Zen (Jun 13, 2019)

That’s the whitest woman of color I’ve seen all week.  But personally I don’t care what women of color do- and this here is a reason why.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Jun 13, 2019)

A black woman wouldn't have made a fuss over something so trivial regardless of the person's skin color. If bothered or annoyed, a black woman might text/talk to her friends but we aren't wired the way ww are where the first instinct is to run and tell. Everybody knows how black people are with snitching.


----------



## LostInAdream (Jun 13, 2019)

MilkChocolateOne said:


>


----------



## Laela (Jun 13, 2019)

OK, so she's an Arabic woman, married to a white man, who conducts herself as a white woman ... Same difference.








UmSumayyah said:


> She isn't white.  I believe she said she is an immigrant woman of color and her actions weren't racially motivated.


----------



## discodumpling (Jun 14, 2019)

blessedandfavoured said:


> Wow at this thread.
> I'm probably alone on this one but I can't help thinking the responses would be different if a black woman reported a white employee for breaking the rules by eating on the train .
> It would have been 'white people think they can do whatever they want, always breaking the rules!'  LOL.  This woman's mistake was not DMing DC Metro...
> 
> I'll see myself out .



We dont care what yall do. We dont have the time to care what Beckyianna is eating, where or why shes eating it. We dont even have the time or inclination to ponder on " if this had been a y/t girl"


----------



## LivingInPeace (Jun 14, 2019)

blessedandfavoured said:


> Wow at this thread.
> I'm probably alone on this one but I can't help thinking the responses would be different if a black woman reported a white employee for breaking the rules by eating on the train .
> It would have been 'white people think they can do whatever they want, always breaking the rules!'  LOL.  This woman's mistake was not DMing DC Metro...
> 
> I'll see myself out .


I can’t imagine a black woman reporting anyone for eating on a train, or sleeping in a study area, or sitting at Starbucks, or selling water, or barbecuing, or swimming in a pool, or selling loose cigarettes, or sweeping the sidewalk, or wanting extra condiments or using an expired coupon or any of the non-events white people feel they need to report. 
If it was a white woman eating on her job,  no one would have heard about it and everybody knows that for a fact.


----------



## Southernbella. (Jun 14, 2019)

Laela said:


> OK, so she's an Arabic woman, married to a white man, who conducts herself as a white woman ... Same difference.



Yep, honorary white.


----------



## discodumpling (Jun 14, 2019)

Southernbella. said:


> Yep, honorary white.



Dutty white
Spicy white
Beige


----------



## blessedandfavoured (Jun 14, 2019)

LivingInPeace said:


> I can’t imagine a black woman reporting anyone for eating on a train, or sleeping in a study area, or sitting at Starbucks, or selling water, or barbecuing, or swimming in a pool, or selling loose cigarettes, or sweeping the sidewalk, or wanting extra condiments or using an expired coupon or any of the non-events white people feel they need to report.
> If it was a white woman eating on her job,  no one would have heard about it and everybody knows that for a fact.



Thanks for your reply.  I know black women who would report someone for eating on a train *if it was illegal.*  Someone up thread said that DC Metro have a history of arresting people for eating on the train because they've outlawed it.  The women I know would have done it privately, though, so I guess you're right to say that no one would have heard about it.


----------



## AVNchick (Jun 15, 2019)

Oh my Goodness.....

Anyway , this thread’s comments are hilarious!


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 15, 2019)

natural2008 said:


> The nosy lady didn't know if the employee had a health condition where she needed to eat.  Better for folks to mind their own business.


I was thinking what if that woman had to take her medicine, or was a diabetic? 
I got a problem with folks not throwing their trash away. That’s what makes critters come around.


----------



## nubiangoddess3 (Jun 15, 2019)

Laela said:


> OK, so she's an Arabic woman, married to a white man, who conducts herself as a white woman ... Same difference.



Arabs are classified as white in the USA. Also not shocked Arabs are  very racist


----------



## Gin&Tonic (Jun 15, 2019)

I find it interesting how these Beckys all the all have the same look. It's like when they get to the point where they know they lost it and about to hit the wall, they start showing out for attention...


----------



## Sharpened (Jun 15, 2019)

As pessimistic optimist, I see this incident as another wake-up moment for blacks who are discovering other colors don't like us either.


----------



## Laela (Jun 30, 2019)

Here's another entitled "snitch" story... this one turned out good for the young man. What the devil intend for evil, God will turn to good!


*Woman taunts McDonald's employee for sleeping at work; turns out there's more to story*
By: Matt Johnson
Updated: Jun 28, 2019 - 9:40 PM

FAYETTE COUNTY, Ga. - A woman took a picture of a man sleeping in a Fayette County McDonald’s and posted a negative Facebook rant about him.

[READ: Woman who snapped photo of man sleeping in McDonald's meets him to apologize]

It turns out he is a homeless father who was resting between his shifts at the fast-food restaurant.

The community saw the woman’s post and is now helping this man by donating hotel rooms and clothing for him and his child.


Channel 2's Matt Johnson found the father, Simon Childs, and spoke to him Monday.

"I've been going through a hard time with my mom passing," he said.

The 21-year-old recently lost his mother and is raising his young son.

"Everything I do, I want to work for it," he said.

When he heard about the photo posted on Facebook, he was hurt.

"It kind of hurt to see my picture up there, you know? I thought it was something negative and nobody would care about it."

But he was positively shocked when he came back to work and saw piles of donated diapers for his son, supplies and clothes.

Childs said he has received job offers through all this and is excited to possibly get a permanent place for him and his son to live.

A GoFundMe account has been set up for Simon Childs. CLICK HERE for more info


"They changed my life in a couple of days," he said.

Chefs Xavier and Theo Thomas own the Fusion Chefs Eatery right down Glynn Street South.

"It just touched our heart," Xavier Thomas said.

The Thomases' new restaurant afforded them an opportunity to reach out to Childs to let him borrow a car for job interviews.

"It definitely will help him get around and give him a better opportunity," Theo Thomas said.

Childs said he holds no ill will toward the woman behind the Facebook post.

"I'm not homeless, not now, thanks to her," he said.

He looks forward to getting back on his feet, in new, bright pink shoes, donated to him in exactly the right size.

"I didn't think the community would even care enough to do that, but they care," he said.

Johnson spoke to the woman who made the Facebook post, and she told him off camera she never intended to shame any one person in particular and she posted it in a private group.

Since our story aired, the community has continued to help him out. He recently received a free haircut to  help him on job interviews.


----------



## Anacaona (Jun 30, 2019)

Where is her name or twitter handle? If sleeping Suzy thinks it’s on her to put him on blast to the McDonald’s and the whole world she should be ‘recognized’ for her vigilance too


----------



## Laela (Jun 30, 2019)

Luan "Becky"Coffield is her name; she has since deleted her FaceBook page, so I don't have a handle to share... shame on her.. she'd apologized to Childs but reportedly later told reporters off camera that "she never intended to shame any one person in particular and she posted it in a private group."  Pbbt!


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Jul 1, 2019)

hmmm, I would be very interested in knowing what she posted in the private group


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Jul 1, 2019)

What was the private group? I bet she has a linkedin profile. When I have time later I’ll look.


----------



## Ms. Tarabotti (Jul 1, 2019)

Why can't white people mind their business? Is it necessary to snap a photo and put everything on social media?

And when you get called out for it, don't act all surprised that there is a backlash. Better to go with 'I was a nosy white person who felt compelled to monitor this negro's behavior to reaffirm the social norms that I have about the behavior of different races.'

Unless they are hurting you and yours or breaking some law ( like mishandling a gun), why can't you just leave people alone?


----------



## Laela (Jul 1, 2019)

This is the only post available by the media... God knows what else she'd posted



Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> hmmm, I would be very interested in knowing what she posted in the private group



I doubt she has a LinkedIn... or she likely deleted that too. Can't find any.. lol



Black Ambrosia said:


> What was the private group? I bet she has a linkedin profile. When I have time later I’ll look.


----------

